# Whats the top film schools?



## Rob the film guy (Dec 7, 2008)

I am looking to transfer in about a year, wondering if there is a site or a place that list the top film schools in the country (US).  I havnt been able to find anything recently online that was published recently.


----------



## Cheneration (Dec 7, 2008)

The three best programs in the nation are:
USC, AFI, NYU 

followed by:
UCLA, Columbia, Chapman, FSU

other ones that are ok too:
UCLB, UCSD, LMU, Northwestern University and there is also a program in San Francisco - I think University of San Francisco.

programs that suck balls ,-)

New York Film Academy!!!!!!

Hope that helped!!! Good luck


----------



## Cheneration (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh, and I forgot that the University of Texas at Austin also has a good film program


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 8, 2008)

The thing is, these lists mean nothing.  By almost any publication, Cheneration's list is correct, with UT-Austin replacing Chapman on most, for no other reason that Chapman's program is still so new.  In no particular order, the "Big Five" (USC, UCLA, AFI, NYU, Columbia (U)) never seem to change each year.  There is no "best film school," there is only the best film school for you.

Personally, I've never heard much about the UC programs mentioned or the San Francisco school, but that doesn't mean they're not good programs.

LMU and NU, from that list, I have heard good things about.

Others that deserve mention:

Boston University
Columbia College (Chicago)
Cal Arts
Ithaca

I strongly recommend you research these programs.  This site is a great place to start.  Reading past threads will tell you much more than starting your own.


----------



## Rob the film guy (Dec 8, 2008)

I was thinking about Columbia College in Chicago but was afraid that it looked too much like a cirtificut program and not something that can help me acheive a masters eventually.  I like in the LA area now and just wanted to get away from it all, was also thinking SFSU.  Any idea what GPA is needed to attend Columbia U in NYU?  I am transfering.  Well, I am going to have lots of research to do and I am sure I am going to be making lots of phone calls to these schools to receive some information from them.

Any tips for when I am calling them to receive some information?  I just dont wanna get the run around from people


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 9, 2008)

I would get viewbooks before anything else.  Go over them and decide what else you need to know.  Don't call them with vague, unguided questions, because that won't help you.

I don't know what you mean by 'run around."  The schools are upfront about their programs.

And, by the way, Columbia Chicago is an accredited four year school, they also offer MFA programs.  If you definitely want an MFA in film, I suggest going another route for your bachelor's, as an MFA will likely be, at best, minimally redundant, and also that film schools tend to like diverse backgrounds.

However, if you want a BFA in film, but plan on getting a master's in something else, say business or a science of some sort, I'd look into those programs now...I have no idea if a fine arts degree will qualify for such advanced degrees.


----------



## Rob the film guy (Dec 9, 2008)

well, i want to double major in film and thinking philosophy as well possibly.  i thought you have to get a bachlors in an area before you get a masters in the same area, or am i getting mixed up?  I want to get 2 PHDs in film and probly philosophy eventually and become a teacher at some top rated school when I am ready to retire from the industry, thats why which school I go to matters somewhat


----------



## Alex"blakc007" (Dec 9, 2008)

From what i've heard, it's really hard to do film and do something else at the same time...at least film production because you're always or should be working on some sort of project. I'm just a senior in high school but i talk to film students. Getting an MFA in film is "redundant" as Jayimess said because...again from what i've heard its pretty much the same thing. People who are taking MFA in film have a BFA in something else. I've also heard that MFA schools want you to have a major in something else other than film in order to get in, like Jayimess said they want a diverse background. One example that comes to mind is James Cameron, who used to be a truck driver before getting an MFA in Columbia NY...i think the school was?


----------



## Jayimess (Dec 9, 2008)

The gloves are off when it comes to Fine Arts degrees, no progressive coursework like MSWs or what not.

NOBODY in my MFA class has a BFA. 

I don't mean to judge your career plans, but I do have some opinions/advice...

To go get a Ph.D, much less two, in a critical film study program seems ridiculous when you're not planning on being an academic; also, the extra time required to complete a master's, and the two Ph.Ds, no, wait, three, with the philosophy one, will likely defeat the momentum you'll build in film school, and will really mess with your momentum and ability to work in the industry.

The thing is, if you're in a position to "retire" from the industry at an age where you're still able to teach at a top rated school, then you don't need the degree.  Credits get you jobs at any film school worth its salt, not tons of degrees.

Even without a successful career, you can teach with a master's anyway.

I'm not trying to tell you how to educate or prepare yourself for what you want from life; rather simply offer a bit of a reality check.


----------



## NeoVideoRetro (Dec 11, 2008)

You guys are forgetting NCSA, now known as UNCSA.
We're awesome.


----------



## linsper23 (Dec 11, 2008)

Emerson College is another great choice.


----------



## Rob the film guy (Dec 11, 2008)

just to clerify things up, i ment 2 PHDs, 1 in film and 1 in philosophy.  I want to receive a masters in film now with a minor right after and then go to school when I want to take a decent brake from film (figured about one nice long break every couple years would be good).  I am not sure how thats going to work, but will see.

I have been working in the restraunt buisness for almost 3 years, use to be a driver, worked at disneyland and have done a few other jobs as well, so i would like to think htat i have alot of things to give me experience to write about.


----------



## ganz (Dec 12, 2008)

Rob the FG,

i'm a little confused about your plans for a couple of reasons.  

firstly, what does a phD in film do for you?  (incidentally, i assume you mean a phD in critical studies of film, and not in film production, because there is no phD in film production.)  as jayimess so accurately pointed out, to teach film at a major university it will be your work, not your degree, that will get you hired.  so if you're only doing it for hireability, i'd say work your ass off as a filmmaker.  that'll do the trick.

secondly, i want to confirm what "Alex blac007" said about the time commitment required to get a degree in film, let alone the time required of you once you enter the film industry.  there are very few people who have the luxury of retiring from film, because the level of ambition required to achieve success in our industry almost mandates a lifelong commitment to it.  certainly there are exceptions to this, but the rule is generally if you're in, you're all the way in.  so that makes me ask the question, how serious are you about making films?  furthermore, what are your expectations about the commitment level required to make films?

thirdly, which of the two fields do you value more:  philosophy or film?  one of these two is likely to be a hobby, because both of them are demanding on your mental energy, time, and commitment.  the one thing i would say is that if film is your big passion, philosphy can be a useful and enjoyable side hobby.  but probably not a second phD's worth.  nobody's going to stop you from reading your collected works of heidegger between projects or in your off-days.  and that's all your phD process in philosophy will end up being anyway.  reading books and writing about them.  i guess what i'm saying is if you're interested in philosophy for your personal edification you probably won't need to give that up to make films.  but you will almost certainly have to give up the idea of getting a second phD if you're serious about making films.

i'm sure your life experiences will be the catalysts for great films, and i think that it's important for you to explore those stories and tell the ones you feel are important.  but, to be perfectly honest and perhaps a little blunt, the idea of arranging your work-life around your preferences, of creating a lifestyle that suits your nuanced preferences is one that has little to no place in the film industry.  other careers, absolutely.  but not here.  hope that helps,

ganz


----------

